# Overclocking my P6TD Deluxe i7 950



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

trying to hit 4GHz but my PC keeps crashing under Prime 95. I got a new fan for my Mugen 2 which can go up to 1900RPM, but so far no luck Any ideas where to go from here? Prime 95 was maxing out around 80-83.

I had it stable at 3.8 using 
CPU Ratio of 19, CPU Voltage of 1.25 and QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.325V 

Is my new fan not powerful enough, or are there other settings I can go to form here that'll make it happen? Let me know, thanks in advance.

settings I have used are...
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 20
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 200
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1603MHz
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 28 DRAM Clock

CPU Voltage 1.27000v and 1.28v
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.325V and 1.35V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.64v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Try this. 

put the cpu ratio back up 20
up the cpu voltage to 1.3
put the northbridge of lowest voltage ( so you get it in green)
keep the qpi voltage as it is
up the fsb to where you want it.

1900rpm isn't that good for a cpu fan mine (tuniq tower) goes to 2400 or something like that.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> Try this.
> 
> put the cpu ratio back up 20
> up the cpu voltage to 1.3
> ...



put the northbridge of lowest voltage ( so you get it in green)
up the fsb to where you want it.
-What are you talking about here? unsure..I haven't messed with those yet. Please explain further. Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you just been increasing the clock speed to overclock?

you dont do it like that you change the speed of the FSB to overclock and only change the clock speed if you really need to.

put the clock speed to whatever its default was, and you up the FSB, first do it by 10 save and reboot and see if you get into windows. If you do you go back and do it again when you have inceased by 60 then you stress test for 1 hour then you can go back and do it again. When you get to where you need to be then you strees test for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps.

your on the right lines though.

you need to set the northbridge voltage, not a good idea to keep it on auto when overclocking.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> Have you just been increasing the clock speed to overclock?
> 
> you dont do it like that you change the speed of the FSB to overclock and only change the clock speed if you really need to.
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard on another forum to keep the BCLK at 200 and just increase the CPU ratio and C voltage incrementally that was I could keep my RAM at 1600 which is what they are rated as. Wrong info?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thats a quick way of doing it but very inneffective and you can't get the best results from doing it that way.

I am going to provide you with a link read it and then look at the links within it there are guides on overclocking and also info on overclocking i7s.

This info in the links should give you a good base to start on, if you have any questions after that don't hesitate to ask. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

system specs as follows
Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack -
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385
DirectX DirectX 11.0
Computer Name MONSTER-PC
User Name Monster
Logon Domain Monster-PC
Date / Time 2010-01-29 / 09:15

Motherboard:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7 950, 4000 MHz (20 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus P6TD Deluxe (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x4, 3 PCI-E x16, 6 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Tylersburg X58, Intel Nehalem
System Memory 12279 MB (DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM2: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM3: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM4: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM5: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
DIMM6: SuperTalent SUPERTALENT02 2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-28 @ 800 MHz) (8-8-8-25 @ 711 MHz) (7-7-7-22 @ 622 MHz) (6-6-6-19 @ 533 MHz)
BIOS Type AMI (11/11/09)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (512 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (512 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon HD 4670 (RV730)
Monitor Dell S2409W (Digital) [24" LCD] (C244D96G2J5U)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Analog Devices AD2000B @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Storage Controller Marvell 61xx RAID Controller
Storage Controller Virtual CloneDrive
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive CORSAIR CMFSSD-128GBG2D ATA Device (119 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive I-O DATA HDPX-SU USB Device (37 GB, USB)
Disk Drive ST3160023AS ATA Device (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive WDC WD1500AHFD-00RAR5 ATA Device (150 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 ATA Device (465 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WDC WD740ADFD-00NLR1 ATA Device (74 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)
Optical Drive ATAPI iHAP322 9 SCSI CdRom Device (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:22x/8x, DVD-RW:22x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optical Drive ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device (Virtual CD-ROM)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS50 ATA Device
Optical Drive SONY CDRW/DVD CRX330E SCSI CdRom Device (DVD:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

power supply ENERMAX
MODU82+II EMD625AWT-II


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should be ok with an enermax although they aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I read in the 2nd link you provided that the i7's should be kept under 80 degrees which would make sense as mine was crashing when peaks were hitting 83-84. Other than that link you want me to read the Core 2 Duo Basic Overclocking guide for beginners even though I am using an i7? some of the links seem old, like 2007 (well not THAT old but...) and deal with overclocking AMDs


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I got the power supply wroing, I have the 525 W ENERMAX
MODU82+ EMD525AWT


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

This question was also left unanswered in those posts...
I have DDR3 2000MHz, my specs are in my info, I should still make this ratio 1:1?


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try this. Worked perfect for me. 
Bclk 200
dram frequency 1600
cpu voltage 1.35
cpu pll voltage 1.96
qpi/dram 1.35
dram voltage 1.65 
Totally stable for me load temps around 55-58
You may want to consider a better power supply.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

Also confused because the links you posted have a BIOS that lists CPU Frequency, but in my p6TD Deluxe I am only given CPU Ratio Settings. Is this because I am looking in the AI Tweaker section rather than the advanced menu? Sorry I cannot see 1st hand at the moment as I am at work. Thanks.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

jobob1 said:


> Try this. Worked perfect for me.
> Bclk 200
> dram frequency 1600
> cpu voltage 1.35
> ...


I got the same result for the most part, but it was Prime 95 that crashed it doing the stress test....although i didn't have this set... cpu pll voltage 1.96


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> Have you just been increasing the clock speed to overclock?
> 
> you dont do it like that you change the speed of the FSB to overclock and only change the clock speed if you really need to.
> 
> ...


SO if I am to do this your way which of these settings do I need to revert back to defaults besides setting the BCLK to 133
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
*CPU Ratio Setting - 20* where should this go?
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
*BCLK Frequency - 200* change to 133
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1603MHz
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 28 DRAM Clock

*CPU Voltage 1.27000v and 1.28v* which would you recommend?
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
*QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.325V and 1.35V* which would you recommend?
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.64v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

cpu voltage 1.35
qpi/dram 1.35
cpu ratio 20
bclk 200


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Supertalent ram isn't the best for overclocking. Try removing 3 sticks and try it. Could be some voltage issues there.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll check it in 45 min when I get home from work. Thanks!
-Sam


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I was hitting 84 -85 on Prime 95 with those settings


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do as jobob1 said.

Ram ram aint very good and it could be this that is holding you back.

what cooler are you using?

remember not very i7 950 cpu will be the same some may overclock a lot and some may not. Not every cpu is equal in terms of being able to be overclocked.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I changed my DRAM timing mode to 2N and am now running a stable 4.02GHz with the following

CPU Ratio Setting - Auto
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 175
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1500MHz
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 28 DRAM Clock

CPU Voltage 1.26V
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.325V 
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.64v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

remember to run prime 95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps before you can deem it stable.

make sure you don't go over 80 degrees c (on all cores)at full load during the torture test.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> remember to run prime 95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps before you can deem it stable.
> 
> make sure you don't go over 80 degrees c (on all cores)at full load during the torture test.


SO right you are, I cannot figure out why Prime 95 shut down my system when my temps maxed at 75 and were hovering around 72-73 degrees at the above settings. What should I toy with to get it to run stable for 6 hrs?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always use prime95 and for temp monitoring I use real temp. ON the real temp site it may tell you to change the setting called TJ max do this before you start monitoring.

The TJ max is the thermal junction where the cpu will shut off when it gets too hot.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> I always use prime95 and for temp monitoring I use real temp. ON the real temp site it may tell you to change the setting called TJ max do this before you start monitoring.
> 
> The TJ max is the thermal junction where the cpu will shut off when it gets too hot.


Was able to run Prime 95 last night for 7 hours without shutdown although core 0 and core 1 touched 83 degrees at some points they hovered about 77-79 for the most of the time. settings were as follows...


CPU Ratio Setting - Auto
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 175
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1500MHz
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 28 DRAM Clock

CPU Voltage 1.27V
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.96
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.325V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto

What do you think? More tinkering or leave it as is?


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

1 error in those numbers....

QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.35V


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

I was running these settings for the past 8 months but was getting occasional BSOD. I finally got around to running MEMTEST and it was showing errors with the following DRAM SETTINGS (these are the numbers printed on the side of the SUPER TALENT RAM)

I reset the DRAM timing to auto and could run MEMTEST through 6 passes without any errors, but my system seems sluggish and a bit strange compared to before changing the settings to auto.

What can I do here? Change the timings back? Use different settings? Please advise.

SHould me CPU ratio setting be on Auto? I see a lot of people with it set at 20 or 21.


CPU Ratio Setting - Auto
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech - Disabled
Intel (R) Turbo Mode Tech - Disabled
BCLK Frequency - 175
PCIE Fequency - 100
DRAM Frequency - DDR3 - 1500MHz
DRAM CAS# Latency - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# PRE Time - 9 DRAM Clock
DRAM RAS# ACT Time - 28 DRAM Clock

CPU Voltage 1.27V
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.96
QPI/DRAM Voltage - 1.36V
IOH Voltage - Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto
ICH Voltage - Auto

DRAM Bus Voltage - 1.66v
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB - Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC - Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Differential Amplitude - Auto
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
IOH Clock Skew - Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Auto


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the cpu ratio setting is entirely upto you, some people find that lowering or raising the ration allows them to get a better increase in the FSB settings but I never bother with it.

As a rule I only ever overclock at the maximum clock setting (which is what the auto is normally, however some cpus have a locked clock ratio).

I would say the super talent ram is the culprity here, its not a very good make of ram for a start and its not designed to run on an overclocked system.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

and if you were to recommend RAM that would be good for me to use....what would it be? I currently have 12GB installed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

corsair for the win.


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> corsair for the win.



How about this package?
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP12GX3M3A1600C9

Compatible with my set-up?
P6TD Deluxe i7 950

my worry is clearance under my Mugen 2 cooler. Right now my super talent RAM just barely fits under there with the fan clips just touching the tops of the RAM. I cannot see any dimensions listed for these Corsair RAM


----------



## samhfoley (Oct 5, 2009)

Should I get 4GB x 3 

or 2GB x 6?? or does it matter.

Instead of using the Mugen2, I might just get a Corsair Hydro Series H70 CPU Water Cooling Kit. How does that sound? Good choice? Something else?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

3 x 2GB is better check with asus on their site for compatabilty they have a qvl list for every motherboard and it will tell you what is compatible for ram.

There is no need for more than 4GB of ram unless your into heavy video editing.


----------

